# mystery wood and burl



## phinds (Dec 23, 2011)

Fellow sent me these pics for help w/ ID but I'm stumped. Any ideas? I have no providence on the tree.

[attachment=762]
enlargement of the following slab pic

[attachment=763]

[attachment=764]

[attachment=765]
burl

[attachment=766]
burl cross section


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like one DYNO-MITE! Honeylocust. Never seen one with so many goodies but that's my guess.


.


----------



## Daren (Dec 23, 2011)

I strongly agree with honeylocust. I looked at the pictures several times, just could not put my finger on it...But when Kevin called it, it looks right, the grain/coloration--the bark--the unfortunate punky spots and heart check HL can have even in a ''normal'' log, it all fits.


.


----------



## phinds (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks guys ... sounds reasonable to me


----------

